# Lapeer Mi cider mill car show, Sunday



## alleyyooper (Sep 13, 2017)

*Lapeer* is a city in the U.S. state of Michigan and is the county seat of Lapeer County.As of the 2010 census, the city population was 8,841. Lapeer is in southern Michigan, east of Flint, on the Flint River. The name "Lapeer" is a corruption of the French _la pierre_, which means "the flint".
It is a devers area with several small MFG companies in a indrustal park, cartering to the auto companies for thr most part. Many of thre residents cumute to auto plants in Detroit, and Flint and there is farming in the surrounding area.

Many that attended the show were not new to the shows in Lapeer Monday evenings or Davison Friday evenings and other shows we have been too.


A Buick Grand Sport recently repainted so all badgeing is missing.





A Buick Skylark.





57 Chevy 4 door hard top.






This Chevy had a lot of fancy murls on the hood. due to the bright sun shine and spectorters I never did get a real good picture.











65 Dodge Cornet 500.






Mustang.







. Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Sep 13, 2017)

Dad was driving one of these when he met his bride to be. 20 some years later he located this one and started the restoration of it but passaway before it was finished. Mom drove it for a bit but little things kept going bad so she told the son to sell it. He bought it from her and is slowly finishing the restoration of it. 

Beautiful Riveria where he is at now.










Street rod, the first is a flat head powered one.






Hemi power.







Chevy power.












Best in class LOL only one, Best in show, rightly so.





 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Sep 13, 2017)

This woodiy Chevy rug rat hauler was all done with paint and some skilled metal work.






Under the hood was clean also.







Pontiac Tempest.







VW camping bus.







 Al


----------



## milkman (Sep 13, 2017)

Thanks, good show.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Sep 13, 2017)

The VW is a bus? Looks like a van to me.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Sep 13, 2017)

ValleyFirewood said:


> The VW is a bus? Looks like a van to me.




It's a European thing. They call um buses in Europe. A van would be more like a delivery type vehicle.


----------



## alleyyooper (Sep 13, 2017)

Yup the Vdub was called a buss here in the States when they were popular with the hippy croud mid 1960's.


 Al


----------

